# Timing belt change interval



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I have a mid-to-late 2008 A3 and I'm not sure if I have a chain or a belt on mine...
My service manual tells me that the timing belt/chain shoudl be replaced at 105,000 miles. -Is this a clue suggesting "chain", or is it the same as the recommended interval for a belt?
Keith


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bentley says at the very bottom of Page 2, 2008 -- " At 110k miles Audi recommends replacing the Timing Belt on 2.0L engines. Check condition and replace, if necessary, the damper pulleys and idler pulleys of the Timing Belt Tensioning System"


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (VWAddict)*

the tfsi has a belt tsi has a chain


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

100000 might be too late, I would do it around 75-80K at the latest.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_the tfsi has a belt tsi has a chain

How do I identify which I have? -My vehicle is in the 'grey-area' from what I've read: -On the cusp of the mid-08 year (I think that's when it was, at least!) transition from TFSI to TSI.
Keith


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (VWAddict)*

The TSI engine cover only has "TFSI" on it (plus the Audi rings).
The TFSI engine cover says "TURBO" under the rings and "2.0 FSI".


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_The TFSI engine cover says "TURBO" under the rings and "2.0 FSI".

Cool.... -That's the one which I have. -So I suppose mine is a chain.
I must confess that I find it confusing that the 'TFSI' engine is the one whwere the engine cover DOESN'T way "TFSI" on it...








...Wierd though... -in This thread the engine cover is the same as mine, but someone says that it's the belt-driven engine...
Which is right?
Keith


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
...Wierd though... -in This thread the engine cover is the same as mine, but someone says that it's the belt-driven engine...
Which is right?
Keith


that's definitely the belt-driven FSI. 
here's my chain-driven TSI. notice the change in intake piping, different engine cover, and oil filter accessible from the top: 








not sure why the badge lettering is the way it is.. i could never figure that out either!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (VWAddict)*

The newer engine is the TSI--chain-driven timing belt.
The older one is the TFSI -- belt-driven.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (mike3141)*

Good stuff. -I definitely have the belt-drive then.
Bizarre naming scheme!








Keith


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_The newer engine is the TSI--chain-driven timing belt.
The older one is the TFSI -- belt-driven.

Really? look back at the third post










_Modified by BlownM3 at 7:01 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (BlownM3)*

So I guess I'm the "a guy in the other thread" that made the correct answer


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_So I guess I'm the "a guy in the other thread" that made the correct answer









I guess, just because I didn't see it first.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (BlownM3)*

Trying to use the proper abbreviations is stupid and a waste of time because they are even different between Audi and VW.
The new VWs just say TSI the new Audis say TFSI which is what the old engine was also called. 
If you have the air filter built into the engine cover and MAF at the back of the engine you have a BPY engine FSI that is a timing belt.
If you have the airfilter separate from the engine cover and your MAF next to the battery and engine then you have a CCTA or CBFA with a timing chain.
If you have a timing chain they are theoretically lifetime, VW/Audis history has proven in every last attempt that they last about 100K before the guides wear, the chains stretch and it sounds like a blender. 
If you have a timing belt and based on VW/Audis history you attempt to go longer then 60K before changing it you clearly believe in a higher power stronger then most others.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Timing belt change interval ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you have a timing belt and based on VW/Audis history you attempt to go longer then 60K before changing it you clearly believe in a higher power stronger then most others. 

As a matter of fact I believe in a higher power stronger than ANY other, but that is not the reason for my lack of paranoia. I simply think that an early belt failure is not very common. I don't stay at home to avoid the not very common car accident either. But... I don't believe in pushing my luck either. I'll be doing mine at 80k.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

around 65k (miles) 100+k (km's) is when i am planing on doing mine


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (tdotA3mike)*

i would say that like 65k is too early unless you have big turbo or lots of power adders. i would say the normal just chipped guy doing it at like 80k is a good idea


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwracin86)*

did mine at 75k


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_did mine at 75k

Did you do it or pay someone? Dealer or independent? What did it cost?
I plan on getting it done next month, I am at 80k.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Timing belt change interval (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
As a matter of fact I believe in a higher power stronger than ANY other, but that is not the reason for my lack of paranoia. I simply think that an early belt failure is not very common. I don't stay at home to avoid the not very common car accident either. But... I don't believe in pushing my luck either. I'll be doing mine at 80k.

As a former tech for both VW and Audi I can say that the average dealer sees AT LEAST 3 cars a week towed in for a broken timing belt.
It is EXTREMELY common. 
Cars that did come in pushing 100K that still had the original belt it was on the verge of failing. Most people attempting to make it to 100K would lose their belt at around 90K.. go to any vw or audi dealer and you'll find half the techs driving 1.8ts they bought for 1000 bucks because the owner couldn't afford the 3K to repair it.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwracin86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwracin86* »_i would say that like 65k is too early unless you have big turbo or lots of power adders. i would say the normal just chipped guy doing it at like 80k is a good idea

I would highly disagree. All the cars we got in with broken belts had either 60K or 90K on them, very few in between that. Most were on the side of 60K.
Also owning and building upgraded VW/Audis for the last 10 years or so I see no evidence of high hp cars having timing belt issues earlier then stock cars. Saying to stagger the interval based on modifications has no basis.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Priceless information, Chris. -Real-world experience trumps all theory.
I think you from the heart of my bottom. -emmm.... I mean the _bottom_ of my _heart_!!!








Keith


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

had an independent shop do it. cost was $1100.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

I just got quoted $2,000 from Pacific Audi in Torrance................















Chris, is there any ECU tuning when this job is done?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_I just got quoted $2,000 from Pacific Audi in Torrance................















Chris, is there any ECU tuning when this job is done?

Not sure what you mean by ECU tuning, like do they update things or so anything electronically? No would be that answer.
Labor wise this job is horrible. Most dealers charged 10-12 hours for a 1.8t TT and this is harder. 
I had half the parts when I Did mine and my cost was over 200 for what I needed.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_do they update things or so anything electronically? No would be that answer.


That is what I meant. Thanks 
3 years later grammar edit.


_Modified by Rogerthat at 7:04 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_I just got quoted $2,000 from Pacific Audi in Torrance................















Chris, is there any ECU tuning when this job is done?

Ouch, not looking forward to this bill.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_had an independent shop do it. cost was $1100.

Sounds MUCH better.
-Care to share?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

I got a $1200 quote with OEM parts from an independent shop later today. It also might be slightly cheaper if I supplied the parts.




_Modified by Rogerthat at 7:13 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_I got a $1200 quote with OEM parts from an independent shop later today. It also might be slightly cheaper if I supplied the parts.


Becareful with that though on a big job like this. When I had my shop and this is common for most shops. If they supply the parts they warranty both the parts and the labor. If you bring me the parts I only warranty the labor. This means something goes bad on say the waterpump 6 months down the road and you bought it from me I'd fix it for free. Something goes wrong on the waterpump 6 months down the road and you brought it to me and you are paying for a new pump if your supplier didn't warranty it and the labor.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Becareful with that though on a big job like this. When I had my shop and this is common for most shops. If they supply the parts they warranty both the parts and the labor. If you bring me the parts I only warranty the labor. This means something goes bad on say the waterpump 6 months down the road and you bought it from me I'd fix it for free. Something goes wrong on the waterpump 6 months down the road and you brought it to me and you are paying for a new pump if your supplier didn't warranty it and the labor. 

On a related note, is it recommended to replace the water pump at the same time? I know on some cars it is? Any idea what this part and labor adds to the job?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
On a related note, is it recommended to replace the water pump at the same time? I know on some cars it is? Any idea what this part and labor adds to the job?

As per the book no.. As per saving you tons of money yeah I would always do it. Most of the quotes are probably with a waterpump. When I did mine I used one of the upgraded 1.8t metal pumps as there was no 2.0t version out yet. There probably is now one out, I haven't had any problems using the 1.8t one in my car nor have others but there are some slight differences in the housing.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As per the book no.. As per saving you tons of money yeah I would always do it. Most of the quotes are probably with a waterpump. When I did mine I used one of the upgraded 1.8t metal pumps as there was no 2.0t version out yet. There probably is now one out, I haven't had any problems using the 1.8t one in my car nor have others but there are some slight differences in the housing. 

Where do you get a 2.0T, metal pump? Is this an Audi part or aftermarket? Based on what you said and what the total cost is I would probably replace the water pump. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

The metal pump is aftermarket, well made by companies that make pumps for VW, Audi BMW etc but is not factory. The one I used was the 1.8t version which is 99% the same just the house next to the actual impellar sticks out a little further on the 2.0t. In my case the 1.8t one has been working fine for 15K miles as well as many others using it. Any companies who sell timing belt kits should be able to get the metal pump if one is available.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

roger: pm'd


_Modified by kennyA3 at 8:29 PM 3/5/2009_


----------

